# How do cichlids kill?



## MeCasa (Apr 5, 2014)

I've been doing this for 40+ years and I've removed more than my share of half eaten fish from my tanks but I've never watched an actual kill if there is such a thing (could be a culmination of small attacks).

Nipping fins is one thing but how do they finish the job?


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

That depends on the cichlid species.

They can kill slowly without physically harming the fish.

It happened in my discus tank. There was always an outcast, which usually became the smallest size discus in the tank. If this outcast kept lurking in the corner, he might not get enough food, and eventually died...


----------



## MeCasa (Apr 5, 2014)

The reason I asked is that I have a large convict and a large Green Terror who have decided that the tank is no longer big enough for both of them. They're lip locking and going into barrel rolls three or four times a day.

What do they do, ram each other to death.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

There is the whole "I'm going to eat you" thing where the smaller fish can be taken into the mouth. But it's mostly what you described excessive small attacks to the fins and body that seem to eventually wear the fish out.


----------

